# the bizarre 'cannabis vomiting syndrome'



## Grower13 (Aug 31, 2015)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...ain-relieved-bathing-hot-water-times-day.html


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 31, 2015)

Hahahahaha thanks grower that gave me a giggle . What a load of nonsense. Allergic reactions to gluten and dairy are about 1000 times more widespread. Of course there's gonna be people who are allergic! I'm mildly allergic to sativas they make me sneezy and the leaves give me little bumps like a nettle sting.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 31, 2015)

Holy cow, what were they smoking?  What chemicals were used? I would  consider myself a heavy user...never had that, just the opposite. I call **.


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 31, 2015)

My thoughts exactly RB. Has to be something to do with residual chem or the subjects intolerance to one of the Canabinoids .


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 31, 2015)

I have been a heavy cannabis user since 1974.
I have known many people over the years who are heavy cannabis users.
I have never heard of this.  This is total **.

I smell the stench of big pharma spreading misinformation to protect their interests.

Reefer madness lives!


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 31, 2015)

I agree burnin, i smell a rat.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 1, 2015)

More bull from opponents.  I have smoke since the late 60s and do consider myself an "experienced smoker".  I also have a lot of friends who are ummm, experienced smokers and I know no one who has ever experienced this.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Sep 1, 2015)

Lmao. So because it hasn't happened to you  means it doesn't happen?

Well it has happened to me let me tell ya. I ate a bunch of edibles and went right to bed before letting them kick in. I woke up 3 hours later puking my guts out, sweating my *** off, and just plain miserable for the next 10 hours.

For those of you who think cannabis is the perfect drug and a cure all, let me tell you, you are wrong.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 1, 2015)

Oh AM, i have done that too. I think everyone has od'd on edibles. Never been so sick..  That isn't what they are talking about. They are talking about a syndrome.. I call bull on the syndrome.

So nice to see you Am, and you do have a good point, but they are talking about a cluster of symptoms that continue if you continue to use..   How the heck are you??? How is work?


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 1, 2015)

Oh AM, i have done that too. I think everyone has od'd on edibles. Never been so sick..  That isn't what they are talking about. They are talking about a syndrome.. I call bull on the syndrome.

So nice to see you Am, and you do have a good point, but they are talking about a cluster of symptoms that continue if you continue to use..   How the heck are you??? How is work?


----------



## Johnny5968 (Sep 1, 2015)

Some edibles can be pretty potent. I ate two small brownies once and I was never so wasted in my life. Lol. And I've been smoking for 25 years


----------



## AluminumMonster (Sep 1, 2015)

I have to agree with you on the syndrome part. It only happened to me once. 

Rose, I have been too busy for too long lol. Keeping after 702 rooted plants and 3 potheads is a whole lot of work.

How is your wonderful outdoor garden doing this year?


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 1, 2015)

Yes this is total **.

Cannabis does not cause pain and cannabis users do not feel the need to take 5 baths a day to relieve this pain.

The US government has been researching cannabis for over 40 years to investigate the negative effects of this plant and has found very little, and never validated this syndrome.

This syndrome has never been tied to cannabis and for all likelihood does not exist.

The AMA, ADA and JAMRA do not acknowledge that this so called syndrome even exists.

Over consuming edibles is another matter entirely and has nothing to do with this so called syndrome.

We have been given so much misinformation about cannabis for the last 40 years that we have become used to wading through the ** to get to the truth.

The reefer madness propaganda will continue on as long there is money to be made by opposing the use of this non-toxic plant.

However scare tactics no longer work on the masses like they used to.
Too many lies from our government and big pharma have made most of us immune to them.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 1, 2015)

It is wonderful but has been a very hot summer and a long one. I will be so glad when harvest comes in a month. 

I have 16 plants that i tend to every day sometimes twice..How in the heck do you do 700?  Sometime i wish you would start a thread about all you have learned.  I am still so proud of you. Is your family doing well? Do they like CO?


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 1, 2015)

Burnin, you know what gets me, is that for all those years the government would only pay for studies that showed cannabis was HARMFUL...No health studies... How biased is that???  I agree with everything you said.


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 2, 2015)

I sent a message to NORML regarding this cannabis vomiting syndrome along with the article that featured it.

This is the response I received. I thought I would share it.

"Hello ****,


While this syndrome around cannabis is indeed rarefor obvious and contextual comparison, what percentage of alcohol consumers vomit on a daily basis in America?


;D)


-Allen
 NORML"


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 3, 2015)

LOVE IT!!!!!ha ha


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 3, 2015)

The few times I have contacted NORML about something they have always gotten back to me within a day.

This message was from  Allen St. Pierre, NORML Executive Director.

I am really proud to be a Member.


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 3, 2015)

The message I received from Paul Armentano at NORML tells me this condition does exist. I stand corrected. Below is part of his response to me.

"Cannabis-induced hyperemesis syndrome, though rare, is documented in the peer-reviewed literature, with over 80 citations on PubMed:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/?term=marijuana%20hyperemesis

It ceases when use is discontinued."

Paul Armentano, NORML Deputy Director


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 3, 2015)

I find that fascinating. The bathing..I guess we can no longer call ourselves dirty hippies. ha.. Weird that hot baths and valium help. So weird. I still think chemical residue or mold or somthing...


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 4, 2015)

I totally agree Rosebud!


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 5, 2015)

Crap,,crap,,and more crap. That musta been some nasty ****.


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 5, 2015)

This is funny.  I just had to share it!

Hello ****,




Thanks for your reply and kind support for both your state chapter of NORML and the national office!




I thought of your email last night as I was walking in Portland Oregon with a colleague when a woman stepped out of an upscale brewery and power booted right in the middle of the side walk.




;D)




It's all in the context!




Thanks again for caring and sharing,




-Allen

 NORML


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 5, 2015)

That is great.


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 6, 2015)

Well I'm so glad I don't have this  syndrome.

I feel sorry for those few who do. Not being able to enjoy MJ is :evil:


----------

